# need help with brushes!



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

A month or so ago I bought a slicker brush and a furminator, I know that the latter is something I only use during the "heavy" times however the slicker brush I have is junk. The little metal pins are bent and I just need to get a few good pieces to add to my grooming kit.

I did a search and saw a few folks mentioned an undercoat rake and a slicker for regular use. Can anyone please tell me what kind and what should I look for that will last. I'd like to order a few things from Amazon and would like to order these essentials while I am at it.

Jake is 5 months old and already beginning to shed, I know laugh at me!!!! So I need to get some good quality brushes.

Thanks in advance....
Renee'


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I never use a slicker brush. All I ever use is an undercoat rake and during shedding season I will use a soft rubber curry before raking him.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I have an arsenal of brushes. lol. 

For when he is wet and for random brushing I have a pin/bristle combo that can deal with wet fur. 





For a nice gentle deshedding and brush I use a deshedding rake/ shedding blade combo.

Shedding rake


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a zoom groom. It's like a rubber curry. It's the only one she'll stand still for.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Kira,
Would the deshedding rake/blade be the same as furminator? If so I have one of those, but I don't have a pin brush....


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

yes....and no.

The furminator is like the blade, it can be over used, but the shedding rake is not as troublesome. If you have the furminator you might not need the shedding rake. but I do like teh pin brush for everyday type grooming, not harsh on his skin or coat, and the bristles are tipped to not irritate. 

I guess it is up to you. I feel like with all this heat that I might have to break down and get a furminator of my own.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I ordered them both....I have refrained from using the furminator because he is so young and his coat is just coming in...but have in reserves for the spring.
Today we went swimming for the first time and I tried to use my piece of junk brush and it was awful....waste of time. He is soooo tired I can barely get him to do any training today....day off for us both! )

Thanks once again for your help.


----------

